

Campus Party Brazil 2012 hackers - thiagofm

So, I think it would be AWESOME to meet somebody that reads hackernews there. Anybody? :D
======
flaviojuvenal
hi! I'm going to CPBR. I'm a web developer from Recife and addicted to HN. I
even made a Chrome extension related to HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3511983>

